# E!Cockpit - Trend in Library erstellen



## -J-E- (20 Januar 2017)

Ich möchte einen Trend erstellen der zu einem Funktionsblock gehört. Die Visu bekommt dann als Platzhalter nur diesen Funktionsblock übergeben.
Mit "normalen" Visualisierungen ist das auch kein Problem. Jedoch unter Codesys 3.5/e!Cockpit kann ich in einer Library keinen Trend einfügen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Trendvisu in einer Lib zu erstellen?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo -J-E-

es ist scheinbar nicht Möglich eine Platzhaltervariable an einen Trend zu übergeben. Du kannst jedoch Variablen aus der Bibliothek an den Trend übergeben und diese dann über das Programm mit einer beliebigen Variable aus dem Programm beschreiben.


----------



## -J-E- (25 Januar 2017)

Wird es diese Funktion in Zukunft geben, oder ist es unter Codesys 3 einfach nicht mehr möglich einen Trend in einer Library zu erstellen?
Dies wäre ein erheblicher Nachteil, da dann bei einem Trend zum Teil bis zu 10 Datenpunkte manuell angegeben werden müssten, statt einfach einen Funktionsblock zu übergeben. In einem Projekt habe ich bis zu 25 Trends verwendet und betreue eine Vielzahl von Projekten.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (25 Januar 2017)

Ob es diese Funktion in Zukunft geben wird kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da dies eine native Codesys 3.5 Funktionalität ist. Wir werden dies gegebenenfalls mit 3S prüfen.


----------

